# France to NZ?



## qiubuo

Just wondering if anyone on here has made the move from France to New Zealand. We have the opportunity to go to Auckland, and it seems like a nice place to live, but so many of the threads I've read about moving to NZ were written by people who were fed up with where they were, and it's not really the case for us. I mean, there are things I don't like about France, but we do have decent weather (except this year), good food, excellent medical services, etc., and these are the things that I often hear mentioned! We have two young children, so I guess one of the main attractions for us is the NZ school system, which seems to be more laid-back and child-centered than the French one. And then the other thing that seems to come up is the outdoor lifestyle - being close to the beach, fewer people everywhere (though not sure we would feel this in Auckland?) I have been trying to read up about New Zealand but I have never been there, so I guess I'm just looking for any observations you'd like to share!


----------



## topcat83

qiubuo said:


> Just wondering if anyone on here has made the move from France to New Zealand. We have the opportunity to go to Auckland, and it seems like a nice place to live, but so many of the threads I've read about moving to NZ were written by people who were fed up with where they were, and it's not really the case for us. I mean, there are things I don't like about France, but we do have decent weather (except this year), good food, excellent medical services, etc., and these are the things that I often hear mentioned! We have two young children, so I guess one of the main attractions for us is the NZ school system, which seems to be more laid-back and child-centered than the French one. And then the other thing that seems to come up is the outdoor lifestyle - being close to the beach, fewer people everywhere (though not sure we would feel this in Auckland?) I have been trying to read up about New Zealand but I have never been there, so I guess I'm just looking for any observations you'd like to share!


Hi there - welcome to the NZ Forum. 
I've never lived in France, but there may be others out there that have - let's see if they can give you a direct comparison.
Ditto about schools - we have no school-aged children. However, most of the immigrants I know have been happy with their childrens' schooling. Like everywhere else though, you have to pick your school as some are better than others.

With regards the rest;

Weather - better than the UK (IMHO), but don't expect wall-to-wall sun (except this year - I thing we've had yours  ). There's a reason it's usually green here. And even within Auckland rainfall can vary. Generally the East Coast is drier than the West. 

Food - not sure about prices in France, but people seem to think that food here is expensive. Now I'm not sure I agree with that. Food is much more seasonal, so at certain times of the year veggies will be cheap, and other times they will be through the roof. To give you an idea; yesterday I bought a big bag (x 6) of capsicums (bell peppers) from a local cheap supermarket for $1.99. At certain times of the year we have been charged $2.99 for just one! Pumpkin is also cheap at the moment - $1.99 for a huge one. Ditto meat - buy rump steak on special and it will be $9.99 a kilo. Other times it can be double that, or even more. 'The Mad Butcher' usually has something on special. Convenience food is expensive.
So I shop around, and we eat what's in season and on special offer.

Medical Services - my family don't have private medical insurance, because we don't feel we need it. Others will disagree - but we've had cause to have to use it for a number of things, from general GP visits through minor hernia ops to major quadruple heart bypasses. We can give nothing but praise about the medical treatment and the hospitals. For emergency and serious conditions, you'll see exactly the same consultants as you'd see if you went privately. For minor non-life-threatening conditions you have to wait a bit. But even there, hubby's hernia op was done within 3 months, and at a private clinic, on the Health Service. If you end up in hospital you'll probably end up sharing a room, but that can be quite social! And we won't go into hospital food, much must be as bad the world over...
He can also comment from a professional viewpoint about the hospital buildings, and he reckons that Auckland, Middlemore & Dunedin facilities (the three he's seen from the inside) knock the UK ones he's been involved with into a cocked hat. More space for the staff, better equipped, cleaner!
However, NZ is small in population, so there may not be the choice of consultants you'd get elsewhere.

Beach lifestyle - well, Auckland is rather surrounded by them! We lived in Bucklands Beach, and Howick (the main 'town centre' in South-West Auckland) is surrounded by some lovely beaches. There are some more popular ones that can get crowded on sunny weekends - but these are far and few between. Generally it's 'spot the other person on the beach'. There are some great activities - sailing for one. Most yachties are short of crew when they go racing - turn up at your local yacht club and ask if anyone needs crew. Hubby acted as 'portable ballast' for a while until he worked out what to do!

Crowds - compared to the UK, 'What crowds?'. As you say, Auckland has more people, and together with Wellington is one of the few cities with a 'rush-hour'. Aucklanders will complain about traffic congestion (and it is getting worse). But again, compared to the UK? It's light. Once you get out of Auckland, you'll be amazed at how few other vehicles there are on the road. Again there are exceptions - SH2 to the Coromandel and East Coast on the first day of the holidays, for example.


----------



## qiubuo

Thanks, topcat, for such a comprehensive answer.

Do you feel that Auckland has a cosmopolitan feel? I'm not looking for it to be Paris or London, but i'm wondering how international it is. Do you hear different languages in the street a lot, meet people from different parts of the world, stuff like that? I know there's a sizable Polynesian and Asian population, so I guess I'm just wondering if you feel like there is a lot of cultural diversity, and is it something the locals appreciate?


----------



## topcat83

qiubuo said:


> Thanks, topcat, for such a comprehensive answer.
> 
> Do you feel that Auckland has a cosmopolitan feel? I'm not looking for it to be Paris or London, but i'm wondering how international it is. Do you hear different languages in the street a lot, meet people from different parts of the world, stuff like that? I know there's a sizable Polynesian and Asian population, so I guess I'm just wondering if you feel like there is a lot of cultural diversity, and is it something the locals appreciate?


Oh yes - it's very cosmopolitan. I wouldn't have persuaded my husband to move here, if it wasn't! It reminds me of London in many ways with regards the mix of population. And generally they get on very well, both at work and socially. I always like to give the examples of my 'typical Auckland families. One is a work colleague who has Maori and Irish blood, and is married to a Vietnamese. They have the most stunningly beautiful daughter. Another work colleague (3rd generation Norwegian NZer from Opotiki) is married to a Japanese lady (again, as stunningly beautiful daughter!), my cousin (British through and through) is married to a Maori, with 3 children ranging from blonde-haired, pale freckled skin, blue-eyed to black-haired, olive-skinned, black eyes. Another work collegue is Samoan, married to a NZ Chinese (the Chinese have been in NZ as long as the Europeans). We have many South Africans (from European and Asian descent), and also there is a group of Dutch NZers. In Auckland there seem to be Turkish restaurants (while in Wellington it seems to be Greek). The largest group of in-coming immigrants is currently from the Indian sub-continent, and I've met up with a few 'British Indians' who've emigrated from the UK too. 

I love the restaurants here - there's a fantastic range of especially Asian cuisine - although I've struggled to find Indian and Chinese restaurants that do a decent 'English style' (all the Indians seem to cover their dishes in creamy sauces - not what us Brits are used to at all!)


----------



## qiubuo

My kids are French/Chinese/American so I guess they will fit right in!


----------



## escapedtonz

qiubuo said:


> Just wondering if anyone on here has made the move from France to New Zealand. We have the opportunity to go to Auckland, and it seems like a nice place to live, but so many of the threads I've read about moving to NZ were written by people who were fed up with where they were, and it's not really the case for us. I mean, there are things I don't like about France, but we do have decent weather (except this year), good food, excellent medical services, etc., and these are the things that I often hear mentioned! We have two young children, so I guess one of the main attractions for us is the NZ school system, which seems to be more laid-back and child-centered than the French one. And then the other thing that seems to come up is the outdoor lifestyle - being close to the beach, fewer people everywhere (though not sure we would feel this in Auckland?) I have been trying to read up about New Zealand but I have never been there, so I guess I'm just looking for any observations you'd like to share!


Hi,
Never lived in France myself but have visited many times as my in-laws lived in the Dordogne for 12-13 years.
They lived approx 10kM from Riberac out in the countryside in a tiny hamlet with around 6 houses. We also still have some family still there in St Severin which is a beautiful village.
My idea of France is very rural although we have visited many places. Especially love Brantome (little Venice of the Dordogne), Perigueux for the history, shopping and golf, Angouleme plus many many more.
What I especially like about France is its history, especially the architecture and buildings that have stood for hundreds of years.
We had a lot of that ourselves in the UK and it is one of the few things I really miss in NZ as there's hardly any of it here.

Whereabouts do you call home in France ?

All I can imagine is your life in France compared to Auckland is going to be so different it'll be like trying to compare chalk and cheese !

We considered France for a while, but I suppose the main issue was the language barrier which would have taken many many months to get over for me especially. In reality I think I would have struggled to find a job in my field especially with the language issues. We also decided it wasn't far enough away from England to call it an emigration adventure so eventually we settled on NZ.

So, if you moved to NZ what lifestyle are you hoping for ? 
Do you want different things than what you experience in France - I.e. more people/less people, less cars and traffic, better roads etc ?

Regards,

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## qiubuo

Those are good questions. We live in Toulouse, so not as picturesque or rural as the Dordogne but it's true that we have a lot of beautiful villages within driving distance, as well as the Spanish coast which I love. I think the thing that attracts us most to NZ is that it's a new adventure, and it's difficult to be adventurous when you have small children, so it seems like a happy compromise between comfort/safety and adventure/new experiences. I grew up in California, so I wasn't surrounded by history and culture like we are here - I think it was probably closer to NZ in some ways (close to the beach, nice suburbs, a lot of driving), but of course it's terribly overcrowded now and it takes hours to drive anywhere (and there aren't any volcanoes). But I can see what you mean about the chalk and cheese (and I'm sure we will have literal cheese issues!). The only thing Toulouse and Auckland seem to have in common is their undying love for rugby!

I think that for me that main draw would be the school system and the idea that I've heard that kids are allowed to be kids, whereas here the schoolroom is very structured, there's a lot of negativity surrounding the children, and not much emphasis on creativity, etc. And I guess I also have this idea that Kiwis are friendlier and more laid-back, but people seem to have differing views on that. 

Looking at the weather info it seems like we'd be giving up some hours of sunshine, but it sounds like New Zealanders spend a lot of time outdoors anyway - here I feel like everyone hibernates for 5 months out of the year even though winters are not that cold.


----------



## pookienuffnuff

qiubuo said:


> Those are good questions. We live in Toulouse, so not as picturesque or rural as the Dordogne but it's true that we have a lot of beautiful villages within driving distance, as well as the Spanish coast which I love. I think the thing that attracts us most to NZ is that it's a new adventure, and it's difficult to be adventurous when you have small children, so it seems like a happy compromise between comfort/safety and adventure/new experiences. I grew up in California, so I wasn't surrounded by history and culture like we are here - I think it was probably closer to NZ in some ways (close to the beach, nice suburbs, a lot of driving), but of course it's terribly overcrowded now and it takes hours to drive anywhere (and there aren't any volcanoes). But I can see what you mean about the chalk and cheese (and I'm sure we will have literal cheese issues!). The only thing Toulouse and Auckland seem to have in common is their undying love for rugby!
> 
> I think that for me that main draw would be the school system and the idea that I've heard that kids are allowed to be kids, whereas here the schoolroom is very structured, there's a lot of negativity surrounding the children, and not much emphasis on creativity, etc. And I guess I also have this idea that Kiwis are friendlier and more laid-back, but people seem to have differing views on that.
> 
> Looking at the weather info it seems like we'd be giving up some hours of sunshine, but it sounds like New Zealanders spend a lot of time outdoors anyway - here I feel like everyone hibernates for 5 months out of the year even though winters are not that cold.


It seems like you are moving because you want the adventure and not much else. The schooling here wouldnt be that different in terms of 'creativity', the weather would be damper but warmer in winter (but seasons are good arent they?). The cost of living is much higher here. You will be very far from most places (and family?), and it will cost a lot of money and time and some stress and disruption to get here. Not sure I can understand why you would trade a good life in France (with easy access to rest of Europe etc) to move to NZ which is as far as you can go without going into outer space? But they say you regret the things you dont do more than the things you do. I think you are mad but also understand why you need to find out yourself ;-)


----------



## Serf365

Are there not bi-lingual Montessori primary schools in Toulouse that have a different system to the mainstream French schools ? 

Have you considered other places in Europe such as Luxembourg ?

You will have to google the Auckland housing situation. Not enough land was allocated in recent years for new housing and the effects of the recession on the Auckland construction sector means there is a housing shortage in Auckland presently, which means housing rents might be considered to be higher than what they should be. trademe has rental listings to provide an idea of what rental costs are.

You should also consider other places in the Asia Pacific region e.g Perth, Brisbane if you like a warmer climate than Auckland. 3 percent of the Perth population is Chinese.


----------



## nrcnz

Hi, it sounds like you need to come over for a visit to check NZ before you make any commitment. You'll need about 3-4 weeks to have a good look around the country, maybe less if you restrict yourself to the North Island.

I moved here from UK, but lived in France (Colmar near Strasbourg) for six months. I didn't have children at that stage, and really enjoyed living there soaking up the culture and learning the language. 

Been here for nearly 13 years now, and in the South Island, so was a big change from Europe. Two thirds of population in North, so down here is even quieter, and only Christchurch and Dunedin for cities of any size. 

Probably what I miss the most is the small picturesque villages in UK (and Europe) and culture/heritage. There is not much of that available here in a country which is still "new" by comparison.

I know that Europe has problems at present with euro currency, but we have politicians here making poor decisions too! 

If nothing else, it is worth a visit to NZ for a holiday, and you can then always say you've been!


----------



## mikesurf

Hi Qiubuo We did exactly the opposite and moved from NZ to France after 6 years. No way would we go back to be honest, although we do have friends there. We are now living just outside Montpellier and for us moving here was a breath of fresh air. Remember NZ is a very young country and has little in the way of culture, restaurants and social life have no comparison to France. It is also very expensive and wages low so be warned. If you want to be near the beach and have an outdoor lifestyle you can get that here, the weather is far better and drier, although this winter was cold, on the whole summers are longer and we get far more sunshine hours. I would suggest you go for a visit before you commit as you may find it a lot different to what you might expect.


----------



## Toni in Auckland

qiubuo said:


> Just wondering if anyone on here has made the move from France to New Zealand. We have the opportunity to go to Auckland, and it seems like a nice place to live, but so many of the threads I've read about moving to NZ were written by people who were fed up with where they were, and it's not really the case for us. I mean, there are things I don't like about France, but we do have decent weather (except this year), good food, excellent medical services, etc., and these are the things that I often hear mentioned! We have two young children, so I guess one of the main attractions for us is the NZ school system, which seems to be more laid-back and child-centered than the French one. And then the other thing that seems to come up is the outdoor lifestyle - being close to the beach, fewer people everywhere (though not sure we would feel this in Auckland?) I have been trying to read up about New Zealand but I have never been there, so I guess I'm just looking for any observations you'd like to share!


Given the choice between France and New Zealand I would chose France every time. There is a joie de vivre there that is lacking in New Zealand and thousands of years of culture and tradition to soak up and enjoy. Plus the weather is a lot better and you have Europe at your feet, why would you want to leave?


----------



## pookienuffnuff

mikesurf said:


> Hi Qiubuo We did exactly the opposite and moved from NZ to France after 6 years. No way would we go back to be honest, although we do have friends there. We are now living just outside Montpellier and for us moving here was a breath of fresh air. Remember NZ is a very young country and has little in the way of culture, restaurants and social life have no comparison to France. It is also very expensive and wages low so be warned. If you want to be near the beach and have an outdoor lifestyle you can get that here, the weather is far better and drier, although this winter was cold, on the whole summers are longer and we get far more sunshine hours. I would suggest you go for a visit before you commit as you may find it a lot different to what you might expect.


Though bear in mind 'a visit' can never really tell you what life would be like LIVING somewhere, house buying/rental, working, shopping, socialising (or not), government, healthcare, education, culture. Friends of mine came to NZ for 'gap years' and visits and had a completely different experience doing all the tourist things, a bit of WOOFing and took no interest in the politics, healthcare, education, housing, culture etc of day to day life in NZ. They didnt know about the pollution, the hunting with dogs or the soaring domestic violence rates, and obesity issues (top 3 in world). hadnt noticed such things when here 'on visit'.


----------



## Toni in Auckland

To the OP - have you been watching that Top of the Lake drama series? I saw a couple of episodes and had to stop because it was too painful, too realistic.Even in a city like Auckland those problems are present. Im not sure how it could be described as entertainment, it looked far more like a docudrama to me.


----------



## qiubuo

Are you serious about Top of the Lake, Toni? I have been watching it but I was convinced it must be a far cry from reality! 

I agree with the poster who said that it's not the same visiting, even if it's for a year, and living somewhere. I guess I've been through a lot of that in France - yes, it's a beautiful country, but once you have to deal with the day-to-day stuff you kind of forget about how pleasant the country is from a tourist's perspective. But I guess there's a certain amount of that everywhere. I'm certainly tired of the streets lined with dog waste, the xenophobes, and the people who drive on the sidewalk....but we do have good cheese.


----------



## topcat83

qiubuo said:


> Are you serious about Top of the Lake, Toni? I have been watching it but I was convinced it must be a far cry from reality! .....


I'm going to have to watch this program - it sounds like a bit of a hoot!


----------



## relocatella

qiubuo said:


> Just wondering if anyone on here has made the move from France to New Zealand. We have the opportunity to go to Auckland, and it seems like a nice place to live, but so many of the threads I've read about moving to NZ were written by people who were fed up with where they were, and it's not really the case for us. I mean, there are things I don't like about France, but we do have decent weather (except this year), good food, excellent medical services, etc., and these are the things that I often hear mentioned! We have two young children, so I guess one of the main attractions for us is the NZ school system, which seems to be more laid-back and child-centered than the French one. And then the other thing that seems to come up is the outdoor lifestyle - being close to the beach, fewer people everywhere (though not sure we would feel this in Auckland?) I have been trying to read up about New Zealand but I have never been there, so I guess I'm just looking for any observations you'd like to share!


I don't know how good is your French, you can read comments from French people (in French) who made the move to New Zealand on the Frog in NZ forum Forum Nouvelle-Zélande - Frogs-in-NZ


----------



## relocatella

Toni in Auckland said:


> Given the choice between France and New Zealand I would chose France every time. There is a joie de vivre there that is lacking in New Zealand and thousands of years of culture and tradition to soak up and enjoy. Plus the weather is a lot better and you have Europe at your feet, why would you want to leave?


Joie de vivre in France???!!??? really?

We might have Europe at our feet, but life is so expensive here in France, that we never manage to visit any of it. Last time I visited Italy (appart from my regular drive for cheaper cheese / olive oil and wine -I leave one hour away from the border) was in 2007. Spain 2002 -for work. Portugal nearly went for work. Belgium recently for work. UK recently for work. Germany only ever went for work. Etc...
Life is complicated in France and anyone who has ever actually lived there will agree. A quick glance at the France side of the forum is explicit


----------



## mikesurf

relocatella said:


> Joie de vivre in France???!!??? really?
> 
> We might have Europe at our feet, but life is so expensive here in France, that we never manage to visit any of it. Last time I visited Italy (appart from my regular drive for cheaper cheese / olive oil and wine -I leave one hour away from the border) was in 2007. Spain 2002 -for work. Portugal nearly went for work. Belgium recently for work. UK recently for work. Germany only ever went for work. Etc...
> Life is complicated in France and anyone who has ever actually lived there will agree. A quick glance at the France side of the forum is explicit


I guess it all depends on your circumstances as to how expensive you find France. One thing for sure is that it is much cheaper than NZ. Regarding being complicated, yes a few things can be but it's nothing major in my opinion.

joie de vivre en France ? mais oui


----------



## Toni in Auckland

If you think France is expensive and lacks a joie de vivre please don't move to New Zealand. At least you have some variety there, the choice is more limited in New Zealand and you still pay through the nose for it. If you can grow your own food you may find it easier,especially if you can trade and barter for the things you want but you'd still need to have a day job to pay the bills and put petrol in the car. I was earning what was supposed to be a good salary but ran out of money at the end of each fortnight and couldn't afford to travel. I was tied to Auckland though because that was where most of my clients were based and the cost of living there is very high. I found the city was stifling my creativity, some very small minded attitudes. Unfortunately every social occasion revolved around consuming large quantities of alcohol and putting up with constant harassment, a single woman is seen as fair game.


----------



## Toni in Auckland

qiubuo said:


> Are you serious about Top of the Lake, Toni? I have been watching it but I was convinced it must be a far cry from reality!
> .


Based on my personal experience as a single woman? Yes. Also in the course of my work I met a great many people, liaised with focus and pressure groups and had access to national statistics not usually released to the public, plus I knew a few journalists and police officers.


----------



## qiubuo

Toni in Auckland said:


> Based on my personal experience as a single woman? Yes. Also in the course of my work I met a great many people, liaised with focus and pressure groups and had access to national statistics not usually released to the public, plus I knew a few journalists and police officers.


Interesting - I've heard from people who have lived in that part of the world that Australian culture is more macho than Kiwi culture - that's not what you've found?


----------



## Toni in Auckland

There is a different type of machismo between the two countries. In New Zealand its all about being in the right group or gang of mates, hooning around in the car, drinking hard, living fast etc. In Australia it's about going to the gym and working out, being the alpha male, body building, looking good, sport, working hard for success etc. I have no problem with being a female here because of Australian machismo, people respect you for what you do and if you do it well its easy to get on regardless of gender, which has been my personal experience.


----------



## topcat83

Toni in Auckland said:


> There is a different type of machismo between the two countries. In New Zealand its all about being in the right group or gang of mates, hooning around in the car, drinking hard, living fast etc. In Australia it's about going to the gym and working out, being the alpha male, body building, looking good, sport, working hard for success etc. I have no problem with being a female here because of Australian machismo, people respect you for what you do and if you do it well its easy to get on regardless of gender, which has been my personal experience.


Oh dear Toni, we really have met a different set of New Zealanders, haven't we? I don't recognise any of these characters from the people I have met, nor seen in my time living in Auckland. 

And more importantly, neither has my 24 year old son. And I guess that as he's been in Auckland since he was 17, he'd be in the age group that was more likely to!

His comment about Auckland and the friends that he's made? 'Mum - of course there's some problems. It's a city. But compared with London (he's from Harrow) it's a completely different scale of problems. Over here my new friends respect their friends and parents property.'

I can't comment about Australia, but I can comment about New Zealand. Toni, I do not recognise the New Zealand that you describe. It is _not_ my New Zealand.


----------



## Toni in Auckland

That's probably because I wasn't describing New Zealand, I was describing machismo in New Zealand and Australia and saying how they were different . I just speak as I find and gave an honest answer.

Me and your son are about the same age, it would be good to hear his opinion about what he thinks the differences are. Can you ask him?


----------



## vontrapped

We're going the other way: from Dunedin to SW France. We came originally from UK for family reasons. Dreadful mistake. Prices are high as are domestic violence and child poverty. Many houses are cold and damp and it is so very boring. There is spectacular scenery but you can't survive on that


----------



## escapedtonz

vontrapped said:


> We're going the other way: from Dunedin to SW France. We came originally from UK for family reasons. Dreadful mistake. Prices are high as are domestic violence and child poverty. Many houses are cold and damp and it is so very boring. There is spectacular scenery but you can't survive on that


Hi,

Well at least you tried eh!

Agree that prices are high, domestic violence and child poverty in certain communities and within certain cultures is high and also the housing build quality is more substandard than what we English are comfortable with, but what I don't get is the quote that NZ is boring. Can you explain ?

Where in SW France will you be heading to and why is or will that place not be just as boring, and without the scenery on your doorstep ?
Having experience of SW France with my in laws having lived there for 12 Years (approx 10 miles from Riberac), I don't get it.
I agree it may not be boring if for instance you are going to go live in Bordeaux or Perigeux or Bergerac - ie a decent size French town or small city but then are you comparing apples with apples.
SW France is beautiful all the same. A place I hold dear to my heart. We would have considered it but the language barrier would have been a problem for me especially - I mean I struggle to speak English having been born n bred in Lancashire lol!

Wish you all the best.


----------



## qiubuo

Where are you going to live in SW France, vontrapped?

So, is Auckland less boring than Dunedin? Being a bigger city and all?


----------



## vontrapped

My work in adolescent mental health brings me into contact with violence and abuse on a daily basis and yet there is so much denial. I , and my husband, have also experienced very nasty bullying and this is something that a number of English friends have also had. The cultural cringe/ small man culture is still alive and well in the provincial South Island.

Sport is the main culture here and it isn't something we enjoy. Being such a young country ( at least as far as white settlement is concerned) makes NZ boring architecturally.

We miss being able to visit other places with ease ( I have a map of Europe on the wall here and everywhere is so reachable) even going to Melbourne to see family takes 10 hours from
door to door.

We have yet to decide where we will live in France but intend to have a good look around during winter months so we see it at its worse!

Where ever we are it will be easy to get back to England and to have friends and family visit something that cost, time and distance prohibit in NZ.

I think you will definitely find Auckland a more interesting and cosmopolitan city and it will also mean you will be able to get international flights with greater ease.

I am hoping you don't encounter the prejudice against Maori and Pacific Islanders that we see so much of in Dunedin. Sadly, the emphasis on bi-culturalism is just a nod to the Treaty of Waitangi.

Where ever you go I wish you happiness


----------

